# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  الملائكة تنقذ فتاة من الاغتصاب

## دموع الشوق

_قصه حقيقيه حصلت احداثها في الرياض 


تقول صاحبة القصة..

لقد كنت فتاه مستهتره اصبغ شعري بالاصباغ الملونه كل فتره وعلى الموضه

واضع المناكير ولااكاد ازيلها الا لتغيير 

اضع عبايتي على كتفي اريد فقط فتنة الشباب لاغوائهم 

اخرج الى الاسواق متعطرة متزينه ويزين ابليس لي المعاصي ماكبر منها وما صغر*

وفوق هذا كله لم اركع لله ركعه واحده * 

بل 

لااعرف كيف الصلاة 

والعجيب اني مربيه اجيال 

معلمه يشار لها بعين احترام فقد كنت ادرس في احد المدارس البعيده عن مدينة الرياض 

فقد كنت اخرج من منزلي مع صلاه الفجر ولا اعودالا بعد صلاة العصر* 

المهم اننا كنا مجموعة من المعلمات* 

وكنت انا الوحيده التي لم اتزوج* 

فمنهن المتزوجة حديثا*ومنهن الحامل. 

ومنهن التي في اجازة امومه* 

وكنت انا ايضا الوحيده التي نزع مني الحياء* 

فقد كنت احدث السائق وأمازحه وكأنه أحد أقاربي* 

ومرت الايام وأنا مازلت على طيشي وضلالي* 

وفي صباح أحد الايام أستيقظت متأخره*وخرجت بسرعه فركبت السياره* 

وعندما التفت لم اجد سواي في المقاعد الخلفيه* 

سألت السائق فقال فلانه مريضه وفلانه قد 
ولدت*و...و...و 

فقلت في نفسي مدام الطريق طويل سأنام حتى نصل * 

فنمت ولم استيقظ الا من وعورةالطريق*فنهضت خائفة* 

ورفعت الستار .....ماهذا الطريق؟؟؟؟ 

ومالذي صاااار؟؟؟؟ 

فلان أين تذهب بي!!؟؟؟ 

قال لي وكل وقااااحة: 

الأن ستعرفين!! 

فقط لحظتها عرفت بمخططه الدنئ............ قلت له وكلي خوووف 

يافلان أما تخاف الله!!!!!! 

اتعلم عقوبة ماتنوي فعله* 

وكلام كثير اريد أن اثنيه عما يريد فعله* 

وكنت اعلم أني هالكة......لامحالة. 

فقال بثقة أبليسية لعينة: 

أما خفتي الله أنتي* 

وأنتي تضحكين لي من غير حياء*وتمازحيني؟؟ 

ولاتعلمين انك فتنتيني* 

واني لن اتركك حتى آخذ ماأريد. بكيت...صرخت؟؟ 

ولكن المكان بعيــــــد

ولايوجد سوى أنا وهذا الشيطان المارد* 

مكان صحراوي مخيف..مخيف..

اترجيته وقد أعياني البكاااااااااااااااااء* 

وقلت بيأس وأستسلام* 

أذا دعني اصلي لله ركعتين لعل الله يرحمني!!!!! 

فوافق بعد أن توسلت إليه نزلت من السيارة وكأني آقاااااااد الى ساحة الاعدام 

صليت ولأول مرة في حياتي* 

صليتها بخوووف...برجاااء والدموع تملأ مكان سجودي * 

توسلت لله تعالى ان يرحمني* 

ويتوب علي*وصوتي الباكي يقطع هدوء المكان* 

وفي لحظة والموت ي..د..ن..و. 

وأنا أنهي صلاتي. 

تتوقعون مالذي حدث؟؟؟؟

وكااااااااانت المفاجأة. 

مالذي أراه.!!!!! 

أني أرى سيارة أخي قادمة!! 

نعم أنه أخي وقد قصد المكان بعينه!! 

لم أفكر لحظة كيف عرف بمكاني* 

ولكن فرحت بجنون وأخذت أقفز 

*وأنادي وذلك السائق ينهرني* 

ولكني لم أبالي به...... 

من أرى أنه أخي الذي يسكن الشرقيه وأخي الاخر الذي يسكن معنا. 

فنزل أحدهما وضرب السائق بعصى غليظة* 

وقال أركبي مع أحمد في السيارة* 

وأنا سأخذ هذا السائق وأضعة في سيارتة بجانب الطريق......

ركبت مع أحمد والذهول يعصف بي وسألته هاتفة: 

كيف عرفتما بمكاني؟ 

وكيف جئت من الشرقيه ؟ 

..ومتى؟ 

قال:في البيت تعرفين كل شيئ. 

وركب محمد معنا وعدنا للرياض واناغير مصدقه لما يحدث. وعندما وصلنا الى المنزل 

ونزلت من السيارة قالا لي أخوتي اذهبي لأمنا وأخبريها الخبر وسنعود بعد قليل* 

ونزلت مسرعة 

*مسرورة أخبرأمي. 

دخلت عليها في المطبخ وأحتضنتها وانا ابكي واخبرها بالقصة* 

قالت لي بذهول ولكن أحمد فعلا في الشرقيه* 

وأخوك محمد مازال نائما. 

فذهبنا الى غرفة محمد ووجدناه فعلا نائم . 

أيقظتة كالمجنونة أسئله مالذي يحدث... 

فأقسم بالله العظيم انة لم يخرج من غرفتة ولايعلم بالقصة!!!!

ذهبت الى سماعة الهاتف تناولتها وأنا أكاد أجن* 

فسألتة فقال ولكني في عملي الأن* 

بعدها بكيت وعرفت أن كل ماحصل أنما ملكين أرسلهما ربي لينقذاني من براثن هذا الاثم . 

فحمدت الله تعالى على ذلك* 

وكانت هي سبب هدايتي ولله الحمد_
_تحيايتي دموع الشوق

__
_

----------


## لبنه كيري

مشكوره على القصه فعلا ان الله تواب رحيم

----------


## اسير الضلام

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور على القصة

----------


## بريط

سبحان الله

----------


## عنيده

*سبحان الله ..* 

*قصه مؤؤثره جداااا ..* 

*انقشعر شعر بدني ..* 

*يعطيج العافيه ..*

----------


## دموع الشوق

> مشكوره على القصه فعلا ان الله تواب رحيم



_يسلمو خيتو لبنه كيري منوره الصفحه يابطه_
_تحياتي دموع الشوق_

----------


## دموع الشوق

> مشكوووووووووووووووووووور على القصة



_يسلمو خيو اسير الضلام على مرورك الحول تحياتي دموع الشوق_

----------


## دموع الشوق

[quote=بريط;873583]سبحان الله[/quote

_يسلمو خيو على مرورك تحياتي دموع الشوق_

----------


## دموع الشوق

> *سبحان الله ..*  
> *قصه مؤؤثره جداااا ..*  
> *انقشعر شعر بدني ..*  
> 
> *يعطيج العافيه ..*



 
_يسلمو خيتي عنيده والله يعافيج  يادبه انا ولد ومنوره الصفحه يادبه تحياتي دموع الشوق_

----------


## نور الهدايه

يعطيكي ربي العافيه علي القصه حلووووووووه

----------


## روائع القصص

حلوة

----------


## نبض قلب

يآع ـــــــــــــلي يآسبحان الله ..

الحمد لله على هدايتها ..

سلمت أخي الكريمـ على القصه الجميله .. تدعو للعبره ..

يعطيك ربي ألف عافيه

تحياتي
نبض قلب

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*الحمدلله انه ما اغتصبها*
*الله يتوب على جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------


## هاني الملك

عجبتني هاي القصة جدا جدا   وموثرةء جدا        ان الله  غفور رحيم   الله علئ كل شيء قدير        ( القديس )

----------


## hassan1411

*


قصة رائعة فيها عبرة لمن يعتبر بها 





يسلمووووووو يالغلا على الطرح الرائع و القيم







تحياتي : hassan*

----------

